# Konan v Sasori



## JuicyG (Nov 10, 2018)

Knowledge: Manga
Ic
20 meters


----------



## NightingaleOfShadows (Nov 10, 2018)

This quote in the game kinda sums it up (ik its not canon)

Sasori's poison would be ineffective against her as shes paper, physical attacks wouldint be very effective as when she gets hit she would disperse, Konan's paper is also hard as steel so Sasori trying to destroy thousands of steel plates would be ineffective as well, you could say well Sasori can use Iron sand to crush and overpower her paper, well Konan with her paper was able to split a sea, meaning each piece of her paper was able to overpower thousands of tons of force from the water, so the Iron sand shouldn't be able to crush her paper, the only thing Sasori can try doing is burning her paper with his flamethrower, but seeing how she wasnt fazed with an oil enhanced katon what's so ever I doubt his flamethrower would be any different, even so she can simply regenerate more paper. Konan hard counters his puppets with her paper as it would restrict there movements. Konan eventually blows up his core


----------



## Bonly (Nov 10, 2018)

Konan can't get past the Sandaime Kazekage as Satetsu can block and stop whatever she throws at him and it's a matter of time before Sasori gathers up enough Satetsu over time to overwhelm Konan completely


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Nov 10, 2018)

konaan has superior mobility & cqc smothering  but sasori needs no air, has shields, bombs, shrapnels, strings, hands, tails & napalm
he wins


----------

